# It finally happened to me - 921 memory wipe



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

Well, after about a year of relatively trouble-free 921 viewing, our system finally fell apart. It started with a few channels that had those recording glitches that cause the system to hang. CSI last Thursday was just unplayable. I finally got around to watching it this afternoon and decided to delete it after 10 or so freezes in the first 5 minutes. BEFORE I got around to deleting the show, I had to do a power-cord reboot. And that was it, no recordings, no timers, no OTA channels in the guide, even the favorites lists were wiped out and replaced with (@#^% characters... Hmmm. Now I can't create a timer, can't add OTA channels, and can't trust a manual timer to stop on its own. Basically back to the stone age. It looks like I'll be getting that upgrade before we move.


----------



## Rodsman (Jan 29, 2005)

Rovingbar said:


> Well, after about a year of relatively trouble-free 921 viewing, our system finally fell apart. It started with a few channels that had those recording glitches that cause the system to hang. CSI last Thursday was just unplayable. I finally got around to watching it this afternoon and decided to delete it after 10 or so freezes in the first 5 minutes. BEFORE I got around to deleting the show, I had to do a power-cord reboot. And that was it, no recordings, no timers, no OTA channels in the guide, even the favorites lists were wiped out and replaced with (@#^% characters... Hmmm. Now I can't create a timer, can't add OTA channels, and can't trust a manual timer to stop on its own. Basically back to the stone age. It looks like I'll be getting that upgrade before we move.


My exact story! I spent a week from hell with DISH CSRs arranging my upgrade and getting a replacement 942 (for only three days:hurah: ), but after some help from the ceo-folks, I received my 622 upgrade yesterday morning. I was going to wait a bit but then my 921 did exactly what you described and enough was enough! The install went fine and so far so good. It's a pain to lose all the recordings but I'm really hoping the 622 will give me some stability.

Good luck with your upgrade.


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

Rodsman said:


> My exact story! I spent a week from hell with DISH CSRs arranging my upgrade and getting a replacement 942 (for only three days:hurah: ), but after some help from the ceo-folks, I received my 622 upgrade yesterday morning. I was going to wait a bit but then my 921 did exactly what you described and enough was enough! The install went fine and so far so good. It's a pain to lose all the recordings but I'm really hoping the 622 will give me some stability.
> 
> Good luck with your upgrade.


Thanks,

It looks like I'm going to have to spend some [non]quality time with the Dish Advanced CSRs tonight. Our move isn't scheduled until the end of May and we won't have the 622 for another couple weeks. 

Jeff


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey, my CSR experience went very well. First I was stuck in the automated troubleshooting, but I got tired of that and called the 921 upgrade number and got right to a real person. After 15 minutes of rebooting, unplugging and rebooting, replugging and rebooting, etc. he declaired that the power supply was bad. By the time we had gone through a couple troubleshooting steps, the 921 was stuck in an auto-reboot sequence. Each time it got past the downloading updates screen the 921 would reboot.

So I'll have a replacement 921 Thursday or Friday. Still on track for the move/upgrade the end of the month.

Life is good,


----------

